# DirecTV sees 100 HD channels, Net videos in '07



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Reuters:

*DirecTV sees 100 HD channels, Net videos in '07*


> Top U.S. satellite television operator DirecTV Group Inc. (DTV.N: Quote, Profile , Research) plans to announce on Monday it has secured agreements for 60 high-definition channels from major TV networks, as part of a goal to launch 100 HD channels in 2007.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

100 HD? National HD? I could see 50 national HD networks by the end of 2007, but 100?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Now that article has a ton more info then their CES announcements.

As for 100 HD, offer all the RSN's in HD nationally and you have about 50 right there.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Now that article has a ton more info then their CES announcements.
> 
> As for 100 HD, offer all the RSN's in HD nationally and you have about 50 right there.


so all regional sports networks that broadcast in HD we wil see in HD? ie we can view yes network hd broadcasts ?


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Click the link. Read the article.

Lots of fun, entertainment -- and experiments -- coming up.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

jheda said:


> so all regional sports networks that broadcast in HD we wil see in HD? ie we can view yes network hd broadcasts ?


Yes Network is going HD 24hours a day starting in April 2007 on Directv

Cablevision already started going 24/7 with YES-HD on Jan 1st. 
They also now have SNY-HD on 24/7

I seriously doubt we will EVER see MSG-HD and FSNY-HD on Directv
They are both Owned by Cablevision-NYC


----------



## kcarstens (Jan 8, 2007)

And with current equipment we'll be able to record ZERO (zip, nada nothing) hours of it reliably on either HD DVR platforms available to us.... kewl...not.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

DVRaholic said:


> Yes Network is going HD 24hours a day starting in April 2007 on Directv
> 
> Cablevision already started going 24/7 with YES-HD on Jan 1st.
> They also now have SNY-HD on 24/7
> ...


Is there any actual HD content on YES HD besides the Yankees games and whatever NBA team is on their? I've noticed I get programming on YES HD 24/7 now, but it's just a simulcast of the regular fee of YES. No difference in content, no increase in picture quality. YES HD is channel 1047 for me, I always have 1047, but when there were no games on it, it was just blank, now it's just a simulcast like I said.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, to the comment before mine....I'm sorry you are having problems with your HR20. I've had mine since it came out and only had 1 instance of problems. Maybe I'm just lucky, but I have every confidence that any program I ask it to record will be done so....but I'm getting off topic.

As someone said, add all the RSNs in HD and you get near 50. Add VOOM HD channels (as the rumor going around would have us believe) and a few new movie channels, I bet you could get to the other 50 pretty easily.....


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

DVRaholic said:


> I seriously doubt we will EVER see MSG-HD and FSNY-HD on Directv
> They are both Owned by Cablevision-NYC


Actually there is a very good chance.
Liberty Media bought DirecTV.
Liberty Media is in negotiations to buy Rainbow Media from Cablevision which among other channels (like Voom) includes MSG and FSNY. So if Liberty does that I think you'd see them uplinked pretty quickly to DirecTV.


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> Actually there is a very good chance.
> Liberty Media bought DirecTV.
> Liberty Media is in negotiations to buy Rainbow Media from Cablevision which among other channels (like Voom) includes MSG and FSNY. So if Liberty does that I think you'd see them uplinked pretty quickly to DirecTV.


Not to doubt you bonscott87, but are you SURE if Liberty Media buys Rainbow Media from Cablevision it would include MSG and FSNY ?

AS far as I know Cablevision owns these Networks and they actually own the Teams (Knicks and Rangers on MSG)

Because of this I seriously doubt MSG would be included, maybe FSNY but Not MSG.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Official Press Release:



> LAS VEGAS--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan. 8, 2007--DIRECTV, the nation's leading satellite television service provider, is hailing 2007 as the "Year of HD" with the planned launch and carriage of 100 national high-definition (HD) channels. With this substantial HD muscle, DIRECTV will offer three-times more HD programming than any other multi-channel distributor, with the majority of these channels launching in Q3.
> 
> DIRECTV also announced today that it currently has signed agreements, or agreements in principle, with more than 70 major networks including:
> 
> ...


Read the rest of the press release at: *DirecTV Investor Relations*


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

Now thats a sexy CES announcement!!!


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

cookpr said:


> Now thats a sexy CES announcement!!!


Yes it is. the olny thing better would be a Spring start. instead of Q3.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

With that many HD channels I guess I'll need to save up for one of those 1 Terabyte Hard Drives Hitachi is coming out with. I'll need the storage for the HR20 ;^)


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

Water Channel? lol

There is nothing in that list that I personally would consider myself "missing".

No one will ever have every channel, it's all about demand...and those ain't in it


----------



## hr20manray (Dec 18, 2006)

During the OSU vs Florida championship game last night, I saw a commercial by D* where the guy said "And soon DirecTV will have three times as many high def channels as cable." This is the first time I've heard D* actually say it. I would think it would be sooner than June if they are saying that now, but who knows?


----------



## dogger01 (May 24, 2004)

Here is a link that talks about the upcomming national channels. It give a list and I am definatley interested in the SciFi channel.

http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/09/directv-to-carry-100-national-hd-channels-in-2007/


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

DVRaholic said:


> Yes Network is going HD 24hours a day starting in April 2007 on Directv
> 
> Cablevision already started going 24/7 with YES-HD on Jan 1st.
> They also now have SNY-HD on 24/7
> ...


I hope SNY-HD will be April as well. Any word??


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

I personally can't wait for these... (Wife wants the "Red" channels bad)

*NFL Network -- SciFi Channel -- Food Network -- TBS
-- FX -- HGTV -- USA Network*


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Is there any official word as to ETAs on any channels other than Yes Network in April??


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

FX should be a very nice add given their trend to produce some very good dramas (Rescue Me, Nip Tuck, etc)...

ONLY THING MISSING FROM THE ANNOUNCEMENTWAS THE "END of HD LITE" in Q3?!?!!?!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

NYSat said:


> Is there any official word as to ETAs on any channels other than Yes Network in April??


No ETA until the SATs are launched.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cookpr said:


> FX should be a very nice add given their trend to produce some very good dramas (Rescue Me, Nip Tuck, etc)...
> 
> ONLY THING MISSING FROM THE ANNOUNCEMENTWAS THE "END of HD LITE" in Q3?!?!!?!


You probably won't see a change in the MPEG-2 based channels until they are converted to MPEG-4.

As even with the new SAT launch... they are still limited band with on the other three sats that the MPEG-2 are on.

It's all about the bandwith.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No ETA until the SATs are launched.


Earl,

Sorry about the question, but when are they scheduled for again?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

NYSat said:


> Sorry about the question, but when are they scheduled for again?


Neither sat has a definite launch date yet.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

May and June.

http://www.satellitefinance.com/nodes/SatelliteFinance-this-week/Satellite-Finance-Issue-96/Launch-schedule.html;jsessionid=8541C72BCA442BB7D5F3CE9A117D7FD4

While searching for the link, I saw that there is also a ground spare sat named Directv 12.

http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/launch/launch_sched.html


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

My problem with announcments like these is they're kinda hollow on the timing. In OCT I was told I'd have HD Locals by the end of the year. It was a big deal to announce it. Now I'm told end of 2007, so... why should I believe the timing on this one?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> My problem with announcments like these is they're kinda hollow on the timing. In OCT I was told I'd have HD Locals by the end of the year. It was a big deal to announce it. Now I'm told end of 2007, so... why should I believe the timing on this one?


Well you're right partially - with things like this, timing and scheduling depends on a MULTITUDE of people and circumstances. Obviously, this one depends on the timely and successful launch of DIRECTV10 and then DIRECTV11. That being said, with the first one scheduled for less than 90 days from now, it is reasonabloe to give a Q3 timeline IMO.

The one thing that stands out is they have said quite clearly that they ALREADY have agreements with many national nets - here is their own words according to their website:

*DIRECTV also announced today that it currently has signed agreements, or agreements in principle, with more than 70 major networks including:*

If they have ALREADY spoken to over 70 nets, that means that those nets have plans to launch, I have to be quite certain that DirecTV knows more than we do.
Looks lilke on the very day they light up the bird that HD will bust out on D*. And further as each one of these nets starts its HD version, it will appear ASAP. It's been a very looooong journey, but I for one see the destination now appearing. It's about time.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

ScoBuck said:


> Well you're right partially - with things like this, timing and scheduling depends on a MULTITUDE of people and circumstances. Obviously, this one depends on the timely and successful launch of DIRECTV10 and then DIRECTV11. That being said, with the first one scheduled for less than 90 days from now, it is reasonabloe to give a Q3 timeline IMO.
> 
> The one thing that stands out is they have said quite clearly that they ALREADY have agreements with many national nets - here is their own words according to their website:
> 
> ...


In talking with Customer Service this weekend, they told me 50 channels by mid year and 150 by years end.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

NYSat said:


> In talking wth Customer Service this weekend, they told me 50 channels by mid year and 150 by years end.


I can tell you what your first mistake was... :grin:


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can tell you what your first mistake was... :grin:


Thanks Earl. :lol:


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Capmeister said:


> My problem with announcments like these is they're kinda hollow on the timing. In OCT I was told I'd have HD Locals by the end of the year. It was a big deal to announce it. Now I'm told end of 2007, so... why should I believe the timing on this one?


I was willing to give DirecTV a pass on their announced plans when they added all of those markets to the DirecTV 7S satellite at 119. The plans were contingent upon the successful build and launch of the satellite, which was delayed by NINE MONTHS. That threw everything into flux.

However, this time, there is no excuse. DirecTV announced 67 markets by the end of 2006. Then DirecTV took the time to revise their plans downward to 57 markets, and still missed by the eight markets they stated they would add by the end of 2006.

Plans change. But to release information in a press release which changes those plans and still miss their plan is not good business.

Then again, at the CES show in 2006, Dish Network released a list of 50 markets they planned to have online. By the start of CES 2007, Dish Network had only placed 28 markets in service. However, Dish Network never said they'd have all 50 markets online by the end of the year.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Better contact your lawyer if it upsets you so much.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

kcarstens said:


> And with current equipment we'll be able to record ZERO (zip, nada nothing) hours of it reliably on either HD DVR platforms available to us.... kewl...not.


Can we please keep this thread on topic. This is very interesting news and doesn't need to be a thread about the HR-20. There are already enough of those.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I updated the 100+ HD Channels link below. 

What HD channels might comprise the 70 HD channels?
+10 existing HD channels
+16 promised new HD channels
+ 7 New premium movie channels
+ 40 RSNs
------
73 HD Channels

I bet that they will include in their HD National Channel claim ABC, NBC, and CBS.

In Chicago we also have 5 HD locals via sat and another 24 OTA digital channels.

They also said 100 national HD channels by year end. The 100+ Hd link shows 130 already broadcasting or promised for 2007 along with current satellite info and definition if I could find it. That is on top of local channels.

Although PBS has 3 different 1080i HD feeds for their locals, none are broadcast by D* as yet.

- Craig


----------



## onthecake (Dec 11, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> My problem with announcments like these is they're kinda hollow on the timing. In OCT I was told I'd have HD Locals by the end of the year. It was a big deal to announce it. Now I'm told end of 2007, so... why should I believe the timing on this one?


How about the simple fact the delays on the HD locals only affect certain groups. If they constantly delay this national HD roll out it will have a negative affect on their entire customer base.

Also... Do you really think the networks will be happy if they are told to be ready by a specific time with an HD network and then have nothing to do with it for months while they wait on DTV?

Having seen 12+ news articles quoting their press conference yesterday something tells me they will try and stay on schedule.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

One of the quotes somewhere I read today (forget where) said that some of the new HD channels will be upconverts but most will be originating HD.

I can take that as a stopgap. That would improve the picture (as long as they don't stretch or zoom) from what it is now. Hopefully, those upconverts will eventually become originating HD.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

And thankfully, the announcement did NOT mention VOOM. I have no need for KungFu-HD, or any of the other small niche-market HD offered by DISH on VOOM. My next door neighbor has DISH, gets VOOM, and to me its TOTALLY WORTHLESS, repetitive programming. Frankly, if you are already getting HDNET and HDNET Movie, and Discovery-HD, its pretty much the same as VOOM offerings. Don't rally need 10 more of THOSE types of channels.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

(I"m only posting this because I know some D* representatives read these forums and I want to post a counter point to the anti-Voom post, not to be argumentative.) 

I don't know about the repetition factor with Voom, but I would very much like to see those channels added to D*. Speaking for myself (NOT my family,) everything but movie, sports, and anamation channels are worthless. More movies in HD are what we need. 

Maybe Liberty will buy Voom and move it to D*!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> Maybe Liberty will buy Voom and move it to D*!


Other have pointed out... it isn't that VOOM is exclusive to Dish.
It is just Dish PURCHASED VOOM's sats, thus got an virtually "instant" upgrade in available bandwith.

It is all about the bandwith... it just isn't there.
You can only fit so much into the existing pipes.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I was really meaning when the new sats are operational and we are in Bandwicth Heaven (at least that's how it is made to sound!)


----------



## sgconer (Oct 19, 2006)

I haven't read any mention, in these posts or in the article, about new movie channels in HD. (ie Starz HD and Cinemax HD). These are offered in HD on Comcast cable. Anyone hear if more HD movie channels will be included in the 100?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sgconer said:


> I haven't read any mention, in these posts or in the article, about new movie channels in HD. (ie Starz HD and Cinemax HD). These are offered in HD on Comcast cable. Anyone hear if more HD movie channels will be included in the 100?


It was mentioned at the press-conference (Was part of the blogs of the people that where there)... but they where not specified by name.

And where not part of the formal press-release.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Actually in the official press release is this tidbit:



> To satisfy the insatiable appetite for a greater number of movies in HD, DIRECTV will offer an expanded line-up of HD programming available from all premium movie channels.


So basically if a premium movie channel has an HD version, DirecTV will cover it.

And for me I'd go back to TC Premium if that becomes true.


----------



## LeoGetz (Jan 24, 2006)

More HD Channels I assume they will be able to handle them? Dont they shutdown TNT to display NFl channels in hd now????

PS Dont get me wrong I need more HD channels....:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

LeoGetz said:


> More HD Channels I assume they will be able to handle them? Dont they shutdown TNT to display NFl channels in hd now????
> 
> PS Dont get me wrong I need more HD channels....:lol:


Again... it's all about bandwith.
And we won't have any of those channels... until after the new sats are launched.


----------



## btrain (Nov 16, 2006)

Pardon my frustration with Directv, but I will believe this when I see it. Telling me that in 7-9 months they will have an offering equaling what is available today does little to impress me. In fact, I find it insulting.


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

So this makes me wonder about price. There were rumors and discussions about D* changing their price structure for new subs. I wonder if that price increase is to cover the cost of the new birds and these new channels.

I find it hard to believe that they are going to throw this many HD channels out there and only charge us 10 bucks a month for it. I see a price increase in our future....however, you give me BSG in HD and 5.1 sound every Sunday night and you can have more money from me per month.


----------



## hairball (Jan 10, 2007)

I wonder how pricing will change? If you sbbscribe to locals, you get the HD's included in the price, therefore I would expect that HD Food, HGTV, etc would also be included in the pricing. Why would you pay more to get it in HD when you are already paying for it in SD? I am sure they are not paying more for the HD signal, as D** pays on a per customer basis, which carrying the HD signal will not increase customers. Additionally, I know that once everyone goes HD the SD channel will not even be viewed.
Side question....When will they begin carrying UPN in the NY market? Hopefully this is part od the upgrade.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

hairball said:


> If you sbbscribe to locals, you get the HD's included in the price, therefore I would expect that HD Food, HGTV, etc would also be included in the pricing. Why would you pay more to get it in HD when you are already paying for it in SD?


ESPN-HD, ESPN2-HD, TNT-HD - not available free just because you sub to the SD channel. Why pay more? Maybe because it is enhanced over the SD versions, and they *can* charge more.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

LeoGetz said:


> More HD Channels I assume they will be able to handle them? Dont they shutdown TNT to display NFl channels in hd now????
> 
> PS Dont get me wrong I need more HD channels....:lol:


So what does that have anything to do with it? These will all be on the 2 new sats going up this year. That's why they won't be available until 3rd quarter.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You probably won't see a change in the MPEG-2 based channels until they are converted to MPEG-4.
> 
> As even with the new SAT launch... they are still limited band with on the other three sats that the MPEG-2 are on.
> 
> It's all about the bandwith.


Earl,

I know the SD base isn't considered a high priority, but is there any chance they will give back some of the BW to bring the SD picture quality back up when the new sats are up?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Earl, how many sats Dish going to put up this year. I have not heard of any. If none, Dish will be behind the 8 ball by year end.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Some of these networks are now "officially" supporting DirecTV by saying that yes, they have plans to launch HD channels.

TV Week article


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think that at some point paying extra for HD will seem as strange as paying today for a color picture, as opposed to B/W.

The question is, at what point in time will this be the case?

If D* does indeed add this massive amount of HD in 2007, I predict it will be very inexpensive for the consumer on a per-channel basis.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> Some of these networks are now "officially" supporting DirecTV by saying that yes, they have plans to launch HD channels.
> 
> TV Week article


I just read that article. Those announcements (and official backing) will continue to keep the "flame alive" under the proposed launch dates for the DTV 10 and 11 sats. This is *HUGE* for HD nationwide.

DTV will (at least for a short time) be in the lead in the "HD Race"!


----------



## untouchable (Jun 24, 2006)

hairball said:


> I wonder how pricing will change? If you sbbscribe to locals, you get the HD's included in the price, therefore I would expect that HD Food, HGTV, etc would also be included in the pricing. Why would you pay more to get it in HD when you are already paying for it in SD? I am sure they are not paying more for the HD signal, as D** pays on a per customer basis.


Well, for one...it does cost them more to provide you with the HD version of a channel, and if you were a business owner for example, and one of your customers paid for one version of your product, then you made the same thing again, but better...wouldn't you make them pay for it?? If they didn't charge you for the HD channels, they wouldn't be able to make the money to give them to you and pay the contracts that they have with the programmers...Even though it's satellite, it's not rocket science to figure out that it would obviously cost them more, resulting in all of us paying more...and they don't pay per customer for every channel, just certain sports subscriptions (that's why they won't let you cancel anything like NFL ST, MLB, MLS, MMM)...if they paid per customer for every channel, they would lose millions every year because of the amount of customers they add every year...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I just read that article. Those announcements (and official backing) will continue to keep the "flame alive" under the proposed launch dates for the DTV 10 and 11 sats. This is *HUGE* for HD nationwide.
> 
> DTV will (at least for a short time) be in the lead in the "HD Race"!


It's also good news for everyone without DirecTV too. Once these channels are available then Dish and cable co's can pick them up as well, or at least negotiate. I highly doubt DirecTV would have an exclusive on any of these national channels but they might have a "first launch" agreement where the channel will be on DirecTV first, then available to the rest later.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> It's also good news for everyone without DirecTV too. Once these channels are available then Dish and cable co's can pick them up as well, or at least negotiate. I highly doubt DirecTV would have an exclusive on any of these national channels but they might have a "first launch" agreement where the channel will be on DirecTV first, then available to the rest later.


I agree with you 100%. This was only the catalyst that gave networks the avenue to provide more HD. All will benefit. Except for those that do not have the bandwidth available to support the new channels.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I agree with you 100%. This was only the catalyst that gave networks the avenue to provide more HD. All will benefit. Except for those that do not have the bandwidth available to support the new channels.


That's the thing, D* will beat everybody else to the bandwidth punch.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I think that at some point paying extra for HD will seem as strange as paying today for a color picture, as opposed to B/W.
> 
> The question is, at what point in time will this be the case?


I can remember when you had to pay extra for touch tone telephone service - something like $1 a month. There is no question that HD will be the normal, no extra cost service. I'm willing to bet that happens within the next 3 or 4 years.

Carl


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

heaphus said:


> That's the thing, D* will beat everybody else to the bandwidth punch.


Except if switched video is being used for the delivery then all bets are off.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

From todays Sky Report:

*DIRECTV's CES Puts Pressure on Cable Competition 
Here in Las Vegas, DIRECTV accomplished to ruffle some feathers among the pay-TV crowds... Everyone knows the company is launching two satellites later this year that will take its HD offering through the roof, but the company's plans for sports - namely NASCAR, gaming and a rumored deal on MLB - and the it's soon-to-be dominance with local and national HD channels, has the satcaster's land-locked competition feeling the heat.

DIRECTV said at CES this week it will soon be able to offer 150 national and 1500 local HD channels - an announcement that will force cable companies across the country to address their coming HD inferiority. And while the cable industry will not have the capacity to carry as much HD as DIRECTV, satellite folk can bet that cable interests will do everything they can - including bumping unpopular channels and multiple feeds of current premium channels. *


----------



## papa_azteca (Jan 11, 2007)

I am new to DBSTalk.com but I have been reading many of the posts for over a year. I may one of the few but from a business point of view I believe that D* has been smart with their HD rollout. None of you can't deny that the biggest seller for HD since introduction has been sports. Look back at retail sales for HD TVs to see the patterns, especially around the college football bowl games and the SuperBowl. Look at the channels that D* has added in the last 2 years to their HD package - ESPN2 and TNT - both added around sports (college football and pro basketball, respectfully). They committed to offer HD Locals not for Grey's Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, Two and a Half Men, ER but for NFL, MLB, NBA, NASCAR and PGA. You still don't believe me? Then why add HD RSNs before expanding to more local areas? They align it based on sports. Now, they are committing to what the minority of people who are now buying HD TVs because their old TV has gone out or maybe wanting to get in to the new trend. But reports still show that more than 60% of the HD TVs in the market are not receiving HD programming.

So we here are above the curve. From the sounds of it, many of us are techies. We want the newest, latest, (not always) greatest gadget and technology.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

did I miss something or was DirecTV long on content announcements and short on hardware?

I've seen a lot of hardware that most would not give a darn about...nothing in terms of DVRs...

but this is great news...I love the list of HD channels...we're getting closer and closer to the day when there is no SD content anymore...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

anubys said:


> did I miss something or was DirecTV long on content announcements and short on hardware?
> 
> I've seen a lot of hardware that most would not give a darn about...nothing in terms of DVRs...
> 
> but this is great news...I love the list of HD channels...we're getting closer and closer to the day when there is no SD content anymore...


Don't believe you will ever see an end to SD content.The changeover in Feb.2009
states the changeover is to digital not HD.Do not think we will ever see TBNHD but
then again who knows?.


----------



## laker (Dec 19, 2003)

I recently switched from Dish Network because of line-of-sight issues for HD programming. Regarding the up-coming satellite launches for DirectTV's new HD content - does anyone anticipate new dish-pointing? I get a great signal in the 110/119 range, but Dish's 61 position picked up nothing for me - no local HD, no VOOM.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The new MPEG4 feeds from DirecTV are on (and will remain on) 99 and 103. The SD feeds are on 101, 110 and 119.

They have two satellites farther east, 72.5 and 95. Neither is used for HD, and eventually at least 72.5 will go away as a DirecTV feed.

Carl


----------



## Inkeyes (Oct 12, 2006)

Most people don't have Directv, they have cable. Why would the networks be waiting for Directv to add capacity if the cable companys could carry any new HD offerings they could provide? Also, in case you haven't noticed, just because a station is capable of broadcasting in HD doesn't mean they will. For instance our local network channels here in Chicago (CBS,NBC, etc.) only have 3 or 4 hours of HD on per day. When are we going to hear about a commitment from the content providers that there will be more HD programming available to broadcast. Directv can have 500 new HD channels, but if there is not any more HD programming available, what difference will it make? I guess they plan on rerunning the same stuff over and over.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Inkeyes said:


> Most people don't have Directv, they have cable. Why would the networks be waiting for Directv to add capacity if the cable companys could carry any new HD offerings they could provide?


Because the cable companies aren't awash in bandwidth either. That's why Comcast in the Chicago area (and other locations) has been trying to move analog channels to the digital tier to free up some bandwidth. Now if that would be used for more HD channels, phone service, faster internet, only they know for sure. But it sill comes down to the content providers waiting for a large distribution company to say launch the channel and we will carry it. I'm looking at the channel line up for the Waukegan system (I used to be on that one) and I still a number of HD channels, like ESPN-2 or Universal-HD not being carried.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> DIRECTV also announced today that it currently has signed agreements, or agreements in principle, with more than 70 major networks including:
> 
> -- A&E -- National Geographic
> -- Bravo -- NFL Network
> ...


Promises, promises and a long, long way from the promised 100 HD channels by '07. 

D* has loosed the PR dogs and is beginning to sound a lot like Ergen with the promises (vaporware). 
Realistically, don't hold your breath -- it ain't gonna happen in"07, or even '08. :nono:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Nick said:


> Realistically, don't hold your breath -- it ain't gonna happen in"07, or even '08. :nono:


Please explain then what DirecTV 10 and 11 sats that are going up this year specifically for HD will be used for then? Collect space dust? :sure:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Inkeyes said:


> Most people don't have Directv, they have cable. Why would the networks be waiting for Directv to add capacity if the cable companys could carry any new HD offerings they could provide?


Well, most cable companies are tapped out on bandwidth. They don't have "unlimited" bandwidth like they touted in the late 90s.


----------



## no_to_co (Dec 31, 2006)

carl6 said:


> The new MPEG4 feeds from DirecTV are on (and will remain on) 99 and 103. The SD feeds are on 101, 110 and 119.
> 
> They have two satellites farther east, 72.5 and 95. Neither is used for HD, and eventually at least 72.5 will go away as a DirecTV feed.
> 
> Carl


Will we need to get new dishes to get the upcoming satellites, or will the 5 LNB be enough? Isn't it 1 LNB per satellite? So, if 2 new are going up, wouldn't we need a 7 LNB dish? Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The 5 LNB dish will work with the new satellites. Actually 101 has 3 active satellites plus one spare. They don't share the same transponder frequencies (except in the case of spotbeams).

The new Ka band is actually two bands. Spaceway 1 and 2 use one of these and Directv 10 and 11 will use the other one (possibly both; information is pretty sparce). The B band converter will be needed with these.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No ETA until the SATs are launched.


I see that Lyngsat updated their launch schedules for DirecTV 10 and DirecTV 11 to both be in June 2007 now. My old reliable resource (telecomfinance.com) has not updated their information.

If the Lyngsat information is correct, that puts bandwidth arrival out to November 2007. If the information isn't correct, first availability may still be October 2007.

The telecomfinance.com information was posted in December and the Lyngsat information was posted a week ago. telecomfinance.com posts their newsletters monthly so an update should be coming within three weeks.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

How do you figure its going to take five months to hand off D10 and D11? If you're using the Spaceways experience, you have to take into consideration that part of the deal between D* and Hughes was that D* would let Hughes have the Spaceways birds for a period of their own testing before turning them to DBS use. Haven't other DBS satellites been turned over in as little as 30 days?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Newshawk said:


> How do you figure its going to take five months to hand off D10 and D11? If you're using the Spaceways experience, you have to take into consideration that part of the deal between D* and Hughes was that D* would let Hughes have the Spaceways birds for a period of their own testing before turning them to DBS use.


I don't know if there was any deal in place that delayed deployment or not. I can't imagine that Hughes would need to test both of them given that they had been entirely reconfigured from the Hughes Spaceway two-way communications configuration. IIRC, Spaceway 1 took about a month longer than Spaceway 2.


> Haven't other DBS satellites been turned over in as little as 30 days?


Not recently at DirecTV. I've not been able to find when DirecTV 8, a Ku band CONUS satellite, was handed off, but around launch time, it was projected to be more than five months (May 22, 2005 to "early December" 2005) before handover. I should mention that DirecTV may not have been in any particular hurry to turn DirecTV 8 on as it was a replacement for a working satellite.

I feel relatively confident in using the 5 month figure; especially where adjustable Ka spots are involved.

Again, I freely admit that my availability windows are speculative. They are based on publicly available information on launch dates and handover dates from the most recently lofted satellites in the DirecTV fleet. The fact that they are currently starving for the additional bandwidth may motivate them to somehow accelerate deployment.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

7s definitely didn't take 5 months, and that was a spot beam sat. Maybe someone can dig up the stats on that. I'm guessing within 2 months at the most each satellite will be operational.

5 months seems very extreme, as the only ones that have taken that long have been the spaceway sats.

Is Directv still using Sealaunch?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

skaeight said:


> 7s definitely didn't take 5 months, and that was a spot beam sat. Maybe someone can dig up the stats on that. I'm guessing within 2 months at the most each satellite will be operational.


DirecTV 7S didn't have configurable spots (where the spot aiming can be tweaked in orbit).

I'd be interested in hearing your reasoning for the 2 month guess.


> 5 months seems very extreme, as the only ones that have taken that long have been the spaceway sats.


DirecTV 8 seems to have taken at least five months.


> Is Directv still using Sealaunch?


Yes. Sea Launch sent up Spaceway 1 and will be hurling DirecTV 11 when it leaves.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

For SW1, IIRC, it was reported by someone on another site that there was a somewhat major goof by someone on the ground which caused a big delay. SW2 was supposed allow Hughes to do some testing with it for the internet service that they're going to use SW3 for. Even with D10 & D11 configerable spot beams I don't see where that would hold up the CONUS KA beams from being used ASAP. Once they are parked in their orbital location that's not going to be changing.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> For SW1, IIRC, it was reported by someone on another site that there was a somewhat major goof by someone on the ground which caused a big delay. SW2 was supposed allow Hughes to do some testing with it for the internet service that they're going to use SW3 for.


According to an article on space.com, Hughes completed their testing in April 2006 which indicates that they did do it on Spaceway 2. Spaceway 2 was handed off on April 20, 2006. While built on the same platform, it should not be inferred that the DirecTV satellites are identical to the Spaceway satellites.


> Even with D10 & D11 configerable spot beams I don't see where that would hold up the CONUS KA beams from being used ASAP. Once they are parked in their orbital location that's not going to be changing.


There are no CONUS Ka beams. One of the properties of Ka is that the beams must be relatively narrow (they don't penetrate well at the higher frequency).

As for what they really need the new birds for, there are two major items:

1. New national content via CONUS
2. Additional HD locals.

Expansion of both are reportedly on hold until one (or maybe both) of the new birds are handed over. DirecTV's plan for taking over the world hinged on having the largest number of HD LIL markets and this depends on the spots.

Don't overlook the fact that all of this hinges on a successful launch for which there is no firm date yet and a hand-over after testing.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

harsh said:


> There are no CONUS Ka beams. One of the properties of Ka is that the beams must be relatively narrow (they don't penetrate well at the higher frequency).


Can you please point me to a link that says D10 and D11 have only spot beams since everything I've seen about those two satellites say they have spot and CONUS transponders on them.

And I don't think that D*'s HD plans hinge strictly on HD LIL, while it's important I think if they can do the 150 national HD channels at some point that's the money maker.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

harsh said:


> I'd be interested in hearing your reasoning for the 2 month guess.


I think my guess was as valid as yours was.

As far as Directv8, as someone else has said, it's a backup. There was no rush to put it into service. I'm not necessarily saying 2 months is valid, I just really doubt they're going to mess around and take 5 months to set the new sats up. These new sats are basically the future of their business. They're already running ads touting 3x the capacity for HD as cable. They need to get this stuff out there asap.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

skaeight said:


> I think my guess was as valid as yours was.
> 
> As far as Directv8, as someone else has said, it's a backup. There was no rush to put it into service. I'm not necessarily saying 2 months is valid, I just really doubt they're going to mess around and take 5 months to set the new sats up. These new sats are basically the future of their business. They're already running ads touting 3x the capacity for HD as cable. They need to get this stuff out there asap.


I totally agree. With all of the problems with the HR20, D* can't take a chance of another big PR mess on its hands.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

RAD said:


> Can you please point me to a link that says D10 and D11 have only spot beams since everything I've seen about those two satellites say they have spot and CONUS transponders on them.


Both satellites have CONUS and spotbeam; I wasn't suggesting otherwise. I was simply correcting your assertion that they could get Ka CONUS beams up early without having to aim them. Further, I submit that it is the Ku CONUS beams that have to be settled first as they can't be moved later without putting everything else out of alignment.


> And I don't think that D*'s HD plans hinge strictly on HD LIL, while it's important I think if they can do the 150 national HD channels at some point that's the money maker.


If 150 nationals were the money maker, they wouldn't have gone so bananas for HD LIL to this point. They were forced to rush out the HR20 to give people a DVR so they could take advantage. You'll note that they haven't put a single HD national on either Ka nor MPEG4 yet, but most of the HD LIL are.

There must be some reason that they are adding the capacity for ten times as many HD LIL channels as HD nationals. Clearly (from observation and from statements of corporate mouthpieces), DirecTV wants to be a _leader_ in something and for now, that's going to have to be HD LIL (although DNS was handed to them too). It seems a reasonable ratio at this time, because HD locals seem to be marching along much faster than HD nationals. We can only hope that there are at least 50 HD nationals _worth watching_ by the end of the year.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

skaeight said:


> I'm not necessarily saying 2 months is valid, I just really doubt they're going to mess around and take 5 months to set the new sats up. These new sats are basically the future of their business. They're already running ads touting 3x the capacity for HD as cable. They need to get this stuff out there asap.


I can't find any evidence to support your guess. I think I've been pretty up front with mine.

DirecTV is being awfully cocky for someone who hasn't even obtained firm launch dates yet for what they are already peddling. I wish them the best, but I think they are setting themselves up for a lot of trouble if something goes just a little wrong. However, it is important to remember that the there is supposed to be a third "on ground" spare if something goes wrong with either of the first two.

The chicken (or is it a turkey???) certainly comes before the egg at DirecTV these days.


----------



## jostarr (Dec 14, 2006)

DVRaholic said:


> Yes Network is going HD 24hours a day starting in April 2007 on Directv
> 
> Cablevision already started going 24/7 with YES-HD on Jan 1st.
> They also now have SNY-HD on 24/7
> ...


I currently get YES Network now in Virginia. If YES goes HD 24hours a day in
April, will the HD be CONUS or Spot Beam. If CONUS, I will get a HD TV and all the rest neede to watch YES in HD.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

harsh said:


> Both satellites have CONUS and spotbeam; I wasn't suggesting otherwise. I was simply correcting your assertion that they could get Ka CONUS beams up early without having to aim them.


Sorry, don't know how I can take your response of *"There are no CONUS Ka beams. One of the properties of Ka is that the beams must be relatively narrow (they don't penetrate well at the higher frequency)."* any other way then what you said in your post. As for the aiming, yep, they need to get the KA CONUS beam properly aligned first, I agree with that. My response was because you said *"I feel relatively confident in using the 5 month figure; especially where adjustable Ka spots are involved.* as a reson why it will be a long time after launch before we see any national HD channels added.



harsh said:


> There must be some reason that they are adding the capacity for ten times as many HD LIL channels as HD nationals. Clearly (from observation and from statements of corporate mouthpieces), DirecTV wants to be a _leader_ in something and for now, that's going to have to be HD LIL (although DNS was handed to them too). It seems a reasonable ratio at this time, because HD locals seem to be marching along much faster than HD nationals. We can only hope that there are at least 50 HD nationals _worth watching_ by the end of the year.


Why have they been going crazy with HD LIL's, because it's the only thing they could do at this time. When they picked up SW1 and SW2 there are NO CONUS beams on those two satellites. IIRC, LonghornXP over at the other site said D* was going to see if they could jury rig a bunch of spots into a psuedo CONUS footprint so they could do some national HD before D10 and D11, that didn't work out. So what else should they do, they have two satellites up there that have nothing but spotbeams so let's do HD LIL.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> There must be some reason that they are adding the capacity for ten times as many HD LIL channels as HD nationals.


Yes, there has to be a reason, although I don't think its as narrow or short sighted as you seem to be making it out to be (that they want to be a leader in something). Frankly, for ALL the providers (none of whom TODAY have what it takes really), it was/is a long-term project, requiring HUGE outlays of capital (both financial and human) in order to get done.

If you go back to the landscape in 2003 in terms of available HD content being broadcast (really very little by few providers), number of HD monitors in the general population (relatively small number), available bandwidth to shift to HD (very little), infrastructure to support HD (primitive at best), then to me the obvious is to put the thinking heads together and devise a strategy to be ready at approximately the time when HD channels exist, when enough content would be available, when HD would really begin to dominate new set sales, when bandwidth would be available, when infrastructure would be completed, etc.

Focusing on the DirecTV plan, it was announced, it makes sense (and yes there are OTHER ways it COULD have been undertaken - but that's true of EVERYTHING).

I for one, think that the plan, given ALL that had to be accomplished in 3-4 years was actually one that makes sense (and yes, I do wish it COULD have been completed faster).

From the DirecTV side, they decided that to be READY for the REAL onslaught of HD, they had to build satellites and infrastructure to allow them to provide BOTH HD lils (need about 1500 channels) AND HD nationals (about 150 channels total). They CORRECTLY realized that there would be way MORE HD lils on the air by end 2006 than HD national offerings, and that since 90% of the subs take locals this would be a good way to proceed (Get locals up first, and be 4-5 channels deficient on the HD national side). They were correct in THEIR projected timeframe that the huge turn on of HD nationals wouldn't occur until later this year.

Additionally, they had to get the sub base to undergo a Ka, 5lnb, MPEG4 conversion in order to receive the new HD offerings. They could have either gone nationally on day 1 or take the preferred way of rolling it our locally (which they chose). By going locally, they were able to better control costs of new equipment, flow of inventory, training of installers, and in a slower but controlled manner begin to convert the existing HD base, and new HD customers to the new dish, etc. If they began by lighting HD nationals in MPEG4 from either 99 or 103, they would have pretty much forced every HD sub nationwide to require a upgrade ALL AT THE SAME TIME. I am only trying to imagine the posts here by people waiting their turn to get intalled (they might be missing a HGTV-HD program or two).

I seriously challenge anyone looking at the real picture of status in 2003, and what had to be ready for 2007 to come up with a better plan, despite its shortcomings (missing a handful of HD nationals for maybe 8-12 months). No matter how they went about - I am 100% certain there would be people who think they did it correct, and of course those that think they did it wrong. There are just way too many points of view.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> DirecTV is being awfully cocky for someone who hasn't even obtained firm launch dates yet for what they are already peddling.


With all due respect, I am sure DirecTV KNOWS what is going on with their launch dates. Lyngsat has more incorrect and old information on its site than any other sat site I am aware of. IN fact they ONLY SHOW 21 MARKETS LIT and ON for SPACEWAY 1 AND SPACEWAY 2 - they are missing almost 30 markets. Not very reliable/accurate place to gather info.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> With all due respect, I am sure DirecTV KNOWS what is going on with their launch dates. Lyngsat has more incorrect and old information on its site than any other sat site I am aware of.


This is why I base my projections on information from the outfit that tracks the launch insurance as opposed to Lyngsat. It was uniquely because the information was "fresher" than the information from my usual source that I cited it.

As for DirecTV knowing what's going on, I'm sure they have an idea, but I don't think they have a launch window (a range of a week or so when a launch can take place).

Regardless of what DirecTV knows (or doesn't know), they are making promises left and right and some of them are very unlikely to come to pass on the schedule that accompanies them.

Someone at DirecTV must have known that they couldn't get 67 total HD markets up by the end of the year long before the October 10th announcement, but they announced it anyway. I make this assumption (and it is only an assumption) because if they had the capability of doing it, they wouldn't be waiting for the future satellites before they add HD LIL (or the PR guy was mistaken when he made that statement)

Capacity-wise, I can't see where anything has changed since April unless there have been some unannounced failures with the Spaceway satellites. I suppose it is also possible that they have come to loggerheads with markets that they have the bandwidth for but the locals are unwilling to be carried for reasonable terms.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> As for DirecTV knowing what's going on, I'm sure they have an idea, but I don't think they have a launch window (a range of a week or so when a launch can take place).


Again - and with respect for your OPINION. You say here you don't THINK that they have a launch window. What is that BASED on? To reach the orbit required (much like with the shuttle) they MUST have launch windows IMO - and I would have to feel pretty certain they know EXACTLY what they are.



harsh said:


> Regardless of what DirecTV knows (or doesn't know), they are making promises left and right and some of them are very unlikely to come to pass on the schedule that accompanies them.)


How can you say this is REGARDLESS of what they do/don't know. Quite possibly it is based EXACTLY on what they know and expect IMO.



harsh said:


> Someone at DirecTV must have known that they couldn't get 67 total HD markets up by the end of the year long before the October 10th announcement, but they announced it anyway. I make this assumption (and it is only an assumption) because if they had the capability of doing it, they wouldn't be waiting for the future satellites before they add HD LIL (or the PR guy was mistaken when he made that statement).


Could be, but I find it amazing that you believe they KNOW things that would be negatives, but that they DON'T KNOW things that could be positives. Maybe they know both - maybe neither.



harsh said:


> Capacity-wise, I can't see where anything has changed since April unless there have been some unannounced failures with the Spaceway satellites. I suppose it is also possible that they have come to loggerheads with markets that they have the bandwidth for but the locals are unwilling to be carried for reasonable terms.


There are quite a few explanations for sure. Another MAY have to do with Liberty Media.

BTW, I have found 1 instance (2/22/06 Investors meeting) where they presented a graph for their 'expected' roll-out of HD nationals in 2007. It CLEARLY indicates that they expect to launch up to approx 40-50 HD nationals BEFORE DIRECTV11 is launched. I will attach copy of slide sometime later. If I remember, you posted that you believe that they won't be increasing HD national until BOTH are lit.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> Again - and with respect for your OPINION.


I prefer to think of my projections as S.W.A.G. as opposed to opinions.


> You say here you don't THINK that they have a launch window. What is that BASED on?


More than one factor, actually:

1. No announcement of COG (completed on ground) from Boeing.
2. No announcement of dates from the launching entities
3. No announcement from DirecTV.
4. (to a lesser extent) References to "after the satellites go up" rather than specific time periods.


> To reach the orbit required (much like with the shuttle) they MUST have launch windows IMO - and I would have to feel pretty certain they know EXACTLY what they are.


It is my guess that they won't be assigned windows until after Boeing has completed production. The available windows are certainly known at this time, but whether or not they can have something on the pad to launch is what counts.


> How can you say this is REGARDLESS of what they do/don't know. Quite possibly it is based EXACTLY on what they know and expect IMO.


I quote what they said and compare it to what is statistically possible. I am assuming that they understand (and possibly even believe) what they are saying.


> There are quite a few explanations for sure. Another MAY have to do with Liberty Media.


News Corp. has been looking to get out for a while now. Liberty media won't technically be in control until this Summer (after the shareholder's meeting). I'm also not entirely on board with the idea that the shareholders are constantly and irreversibly in control of the company. I believe that Mr. Carey and his crew have some say in the matter.


> BTW, I have found 1 instance (2/22/06 Investors meeting) where they presented a graph for their 'expected' roll-out of HD nationals in 2007.


I'd like to see that slide in the interest of having the most complete information possible. The DirecTV annual shareholders meeting was held in June of 2006. Perhaps the meeting that you're speaking of was the Q4 2005 quarterly earnings conference call on February 11, 2006. Incidently, at the February conference call Mr. Carey's projection was for 50 HD LIL markets by year-end.


> If I remember, you posted that you believe that they won't be increasing HD national until BOTH are lit.


This was information that someone else was given and I've continued to use it. It may no longer matter as the launch dates, from what I can gather, are quite close together now.

BTW, in reading the Q4 2005 Earnings Conference Call transcript, I found the follwing tidbit:


Michael Palkovic said:


> ... currently our expectations they go at the beginning of '07 and be operational before the middle of '07.


This also seems to support my five month guestimate.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

Page 33 of this pdf document suggests that there would be an increase of national HD with just the launch of D10 and doesn't require both D10 and D11.

http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/FINALSlidesInvestorDay2-22-06.pdf


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

uncrules said:


> http://media.corporate-ir.net/media_files/irol/12/127160/FINALSlidesInvestorDay2-22-06.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## ItsMeJTO (Dec 22, 2006)

Geeeeeezzzz !! The Weather Channel is going HD !!!!!
Why bother, 
Does anyone actually watch it ?
Seems they are trying to make it an entertainment channel with lots of stuff that
only seems to inhibit the only reason I switch to it ...

WTF is the weather like today. it's 5:00am, tell me now !!


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

ItsMeJTO said:


> Geeeeeezzzz !! The Weather Channel is going HD !!!!!
> Why bother,
> Does anyone actually watch it ?
> Seems they are trying to make it an entertainment channel with lots of stuff that
> ...


There is nuthin better than a weather map in HD


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

ItsMeJTO said:


> Geeeeeezzzz !! The Weather Channel is going HD !!!!!
> Why bother,
> Does anyone actually watch it ?
> Seems they are trying to make it an entertainment channel with lots of stuff that
> ...


why do u think the weather channel is still around? it is actually a very popular channel.

myself, i am a weather hobbyist and love the weather channel.

weather channel in hd would be awesome!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

WolfClan Dan said:


> why do u think the weather channel is still around? it is actually a very popular channel.
> 
> myself, i am a weather hobbyist and love the weather channel.
> 
> weather channel in hd would be awesome!


....and they have "feature" programs like "Storm Stories", "Tsunami" etc...for the weather geek (and I tend to be one), the additional feature stuff they do is pretty good.

I agree, reading a wx map is a lot easier in HD.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Thanks!


Here is the slide from Feb 22, 06. Mr. Careys projection of 50 was pretty much right on wasn't it?

Listen, I said I respect your opinion, but after reading ALLof your replies, you are basing on guess and estimate also, but you have chosen to take the 'outside' of each timeframe - you could just as easy take the 'inside' of each timeframe.

It is obvious that YOU (like me and others) just choose to push posts/opinions, etc that boost our internal feelings. Example is your stating of them waiting to both birds are up when this slide from A YEAR AGO indicates differently. Now you say maybe not.

Bottom line (which I have constantly repeated) - I don't feel the need to hold any of these providers to a 'drop dead' date, and for lots of the reasons posted over and over. This is obviously very complex, it requires many people at many companies/entities to complete - lots of what has to happen is out of D*s control.

My concern is that they have made this committment to HD, that they have done what they had to do (investment and comittment), and that it needs to be done right. If it takes an extra week, or 6 weeks, my life will NOT change, and I won't think they lied to me. I honestly believe they want it NOW, just as much as the members here do.

BTW, it wouldn't let me attach the slide, but it is at DirecTV.com, investor relations page, 2/22/06 presentation


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Gentlemen, whew, lighten up, please.

We do not know what Boeing, SeaLaunch, and Directv know. So why all the angst? Sure, there are hints from which we can guess, but so what?

We do know that Boeing is building or has built 3 satellites for Directv: D10, D11, and D12. D12 is scheduled to be an on ground spare. The others are going up. And are they done yet? Who knows. I haven't found any press releases from Boeing or D* in the past when a bird has been readied. Perhaps some one else has?

SeaLaunch doesn't always tell us launch dates beyond the next mission. It ain't D11 so who knows if they have a date. My guess is they have something like a date, but until the candle is lit, many things cause delays.

Boeing turned XM4 over in 44 days. My hope is they are getting better and faster at turnover on the 702's now.

And typos happen. I found, for instance, that http://www.satellitefinance.com/ lists two launch dates for D10. Clearly, one is a booboo. 

As for 67 HD-LILs, has anyone taken into account two things: HR20s were selling much faster than expected and HR20s have a few bugs in them? HR20s, even based on the HR10 sales data, sold much, much faster than anyone expected. I think of this as the Christmas of HD effect, myself .

Will D* be able to launch 70 HDs June 1? Who knows. They didn't promise June 1. Will D10 launch in Feb? Not likely, but it is still possible, Feb 28 is 6 weeks from now. Will homer finally kill bart? Very doubtful, but heck, its a cartoon, maybe it will just be a dream... 

I'm just glad that: 1) a long time ago, D* decided HD would be important; 2) they built a plan for it to happen; 3) they are executing on that plan; 4) they have adjusted that plan, very well IMHO, to opportunities and cercumstances as presented (availability of the Spaceways, the breakup of the Tivo relationship, etc.); 5) whether its Q2 or Q3, we is real close!

Cheers all, may all your HR20 experiences be wonderful,
Tom


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Well, you knew that kind of post was coming....


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

And here comes the milk out of the nostrils.....

WTG Earl....


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

In looking back to 2005 press releases, there is NO mention of Spaceway 1 until 3/16/05 when BOEING and DirecTV both posted that it was being shipped to SeaLaunch.

It was only 6 weeks later (4/26/05) that SeaLaunch sent it skyward. It is absolutely correct and factual that BOTH Ariane and SeaLaunch only promote the previous launch, and the NEXt launch on their websites, with virtually NO info on upcoming launches, especially NO mention of future launch dates.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ScoBuck said:


> Here is the slide from Feb 22, 06. Mr. Careys projection of 50 was pretty much right on wasn't it?


And an excellent projection it turned out to be. Unfortunately, Dan Fawcett, executive vice president, Programming Acquisition, revised the projection upward in their October 10, 2006 press release.


> BTW, it wouldn't let me attach the slide, but it is at DirecTV.com, investor relations page, 2/22/06 presentation


Not to worry, uncrules posted a link already.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

ItsMeJTO said:


> Geeeeeezzzz !! The Weather Channel is going HD !!!!!
> Why bother,
> Does anyone actually watch it ?
> Seems they are trying to make it an entertainment channel with lots of stuff that
> ...


I actually will enjoy watching WeatherHD

I use WeatherBug now moreso to get me my weather but some of their shows and Hurricane updates are very vital to me and my people down here


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Moved to it's own thread:

What Are Your Favorite Predictions From A Year Ago?

- Craig


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Great post Craig!


----------

